# Abzocke auf Handy mit Festnetz-Nr. 040-822282.. ?



## Breakerman (4 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

kenne mich mit der Handy Abzocke noch nicht so gut aus, hatte einen Anruf mit dieser Festnetznummer (040-822282..) auf meinem Handy, hat nur 1x geklingelt, war im Stress und da ich viele Leute aus Hamburg kenne, habe ich auf "Rückruf" gedrückt. 

Nachdem sich eine "Audio-Text-Plattform" (früher hat man dazu Anrufbeantworter gesagt) mit der Ansage meldete: "Neugierig geworden...." habe ich sofort eingehängt. 

Meine Fragen: Das ist doch zweifellos illegal, was wird bezweckt und wie kann man dagegen vorgehen ? 

Viele Grüße 
Breakerman


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2004)

*mmmhh*

Also......
nachdem es ja viele "schlaue" Leute gab die mit dem anpingen von Handys etc. Ihre 0190/0137/0900/00xxx hinterlassen haben und somit damit gerechnet haben das man zurückruft (und somit Geld verdient) hat man sich was neues einfallen lassen.

Der ganze Spass, auch als Offline Billing bekannt, gestaltet sich wie folgt:
Ein Ping auf ein paar Nummern und schon rufen Leute zurück...ist ja eine Hamburger Nummer, also keine Gefahr.... meißt wird man aufgefordert gewisse Tasten zudrücken. Damit geht man, laut deren Aussage, einen Vertrag ein den Dienst nutzen zu wollen.
80% der Telefoninhaber gehen mit CLIP raus.. also mit Rufnummernübermittlung.
Wenn du im Telefonbuch stehst bekommt dann der Anrufer eine Rechnung, weil er ja zugestimmt hat den Dienst zu nutzen und eine Eingabe nach der Aufforderung getätigt hat.

Stehst du nicht im Telefonbuch passiert meißt nix.... es gab auch ausnahmefälle (Da riefen dann angebliche Leute von Paketdiensten und wollten einen Adressabgleich etc.)

Ich selber halte Offline Billing für eine alternative zum Dialer oder den Mehrwert Nummern.

Allerdings.... dort wo Geld zu machen ist ... sind die Abzocker auch gerne unterwegs.

Passieren kann alles, es kann Missverständnisse geben etc....

Aber wenn Firmen soetwas machen sollte man die belangen und denen richtig in die Tasche greifen.... Es nervt allmählich das alle neuen Payment Methoden durch Abzock Firmen in den Dreck gezogen werden.


----------



## Breakerman (4 Oktober 2004)

Hallo "Gast",

erstmal Danke für Deine plausible und aufschlussreiche Antwort.

Ich habe jedoch SOFORT eingehängt, kann mir trotzdem Ärger drohen ?

Und, diese Hamburger Festnetznummer müsste doch zu identifizieren sein und SOFORT sperrbar, oder nicht ?

Cheers
Break


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2004)

Breakerman schrieb:
			
		

> SOFORT sperrbar...


Warum und von wem?


----------



## Kobayashi (4 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Breakerman schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evtl. von der RegTP?
Die müsste doch auch dafür zuständig sein, oder?

Der Kollege Breakerman ist/wird doch bestimmt nicht der einzige sein, der da angegangen wird....

Wird halt bestimmt nur nicht solche Wellen schlagen, wie die Dialer im "Dialer-/Mehrwertthread", da ja BIS JETZT hier noch keiner geschädigt worden ist.


----------



## Antidialer (4 Oktober 2004)

Hab die Nummer gerade mal angewählt. Angeblich will mich dringend jemand kennenlernen und ich soll eine 0190 Nummer anrufen. Scheint also nix mit HFM und co zu sein.


----------



## Breakerman (4 Oktober 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Nummer gerade mal angewählt. Angeblich will mich dringend jemand kennenlernen und ich soll eine 0190 Nummer anrufen. Scheint also nix mit HFM und co zu sein.




Na ja gut und schön, aber darum geht es doch nicht, sondern:

1. Ich werde illegal "angepingt"
2. Der "erschlichene" Rückruf kostet mich Geld (wenn auch wenig)
3. Meine Privatssphäre wird gestört
4. Kann man diese Festnetznummer nicht sperren, bestrafen ?

5. Es geht hier nicht nur um mich, sondern um scheinbar teilweise legalisierten Betrug, oder glaubt hier jemand, daß es da mit rechten Dingen zu geht ?

Cheers
Break


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2004)

Breakerman schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Kann man diese Festnetznummer nicht sperren, bestrafen ?


Nope, schon mal was von der Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel gehört? da muß (auch wenn dir  das mißfällt ) 
schon etwas mehr vorliegen , als ein Belästigungsanruf


			
				Breakerman schrieb:
			
		

> , sondern um scheinbar teilweise legalisierten Betrug,


mit dem Begriff Betrug wirfd  gerne hantiert, laß dir mal von einem Anwalt erklären,
wie schwierig der Vorwurf Betrug zu beweisen ist 

cp


----------



## Breakerman (4 Oktober 2004)

Na ja Captain,

mag schon sein, daß mein Beitrag nicht so spektakulär ist , was den Betrugsvorwurf angeht.
Ich habe auch nicht behauptet den Betrugsversuch juristisch einwandfrei beweisen zu können, aber auch darum geht es nicht.

Wenn man sich das, was mir passiert ist einfach gefallen lässt, wird weiter draufgesattelt und Firmen wie die Telekom möchten Ihre Hände in Unschuld waschen, wohlwissend am Betrug Anderer gerne kräftig mit zu verdienen.

Es handelt sich auch nicht um einen "Belästigungsanruf", davon bekomme ich von unseriösen Anlageberatern und anderen obskuren Subjekten, wie z.B. Wettspielanbietern oder Hotlinebetreibern, sondern um eine "Masche"

Tipp an alle Leidensgenossen: Leute die sich unaufgefordert und penetrant persönich am Telefon melden, Callcenter und Konsorten, direkt mit der Kripo drohen, Wiederholungsanrufe bleiben dann in der Regel aus.

Einmal klingeln lassen, unpretentiöse Rufnummer hinterlassen, etc.pp

Das soll kein Betrug sein ?

Ist es dann etwa so, daß wenn man den Betrug nicht beweisen kann, es vielleicht doch rechtens ist, oder gar nicht so schlimm ?

Besser direkt einen Riegel vorschieben und die Wurzeln ausrupfen.

Da wird sich in Zukunft Einiges ändern, es galt auch eine ganze Zeit lang als schick sich bei "Kazaar oder E-Mule" Musik, Videos und Software zu "stehlen" (=illegal downloaden) ich kann nur alle User EINDRINGLICH davor warnen von den Urhebern (Warner, Sony, Disney)  dieser Daten ausgespäht zu werden, der Preis dafür ist, sehr, sehr teuer.
Ich packe diese Seiten nicht an, keine Chance vor Gericht !

Cheers
Break


----------



## sascha (4 Oktober 2004)

> Wird halt bestimmt nur nicht solche Wellen schlagen, wie die Dialer im "Dialer-/Mehrwertthread", da ja BIS JETZT hier noch keiner geschädigt worden ist.



Wirds doch, bzw. hats schon. Gewisse Hamburger Firmen sind genau wegen dieser Masche bereits mehrfach in die Schlagzeilen geraten. Die haben zwar immer abgestritten, dass sie Lockanrufe machen, aber wer glaubt ihnen das???


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2004)

Bevor du hier weiter mit dem Straftatbestand Betrug hantierst, informiert dich erst mal etwas 
http://www.rechtslexikon-online.de/Betrug.html
http://www.uni-protokolle.de/Lexikon/Betrug.html
der Gesetzestext liest sich einfach aber 
http://www.spormann.de/wiesbad.htm


> Betrug (§ 263 Strafgesetzbuch) ist ein in der Praxis häufig vorkommender,
> dennoch in der Handhabung schwieriger Straftatbestand.



cp


----------



## Breakerman (4 Oktober 2004)

Aus Deinen Quellen Captain:

"Betrug
Der Straftatbestand des Betruges stellt die vorsätzliche Handlung unter Strafe, mit der jemand sich oder einen Dritten dadurch absichtlich bereichert, dass er jemanden täuscht, der Getäuschte diesem Irrtum unterliegt und daraufhin eine Vermögensverfügung vornimmt, die zu einem Vermögensschaden führt.

Täuschung ist jede intellektuelle Einwirkung auf das Vorstellungsbild eines anderen, um eine Fehlvorstellung über Tatsachen hervorzurufen.

Zu beachten ist, dass die Täuschung sowohl durch eine Tun als auch durch ein Unterlassen begangen werden kann. Eine Täuschung durch Unterlassen ist jedoch nur möglich, wenn den Täter eine Rechtspflicht zur Aufklärung trifft."

Betrug oder Täuschung, feine Differenzierung muss ich schon sagen,
anyway, nichts anderes habe ich in den Raum gestellt.

bis denne, cool bleiben

Break


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2004)

grau ist alle Theorie, laß dir gesagt sein , daß du mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen willst 
(Aussage eines mir bekannten  STAs )

cp


----------



## Breakerman (4 Oktober 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> grau ist alle Theorie, laß dir gesagt sein , daß du mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen willst
> (Aussage eines mir bekannten  STAs )
> 
> cp



jo, magst Du  Rescht haben.... werde auch keinen Prozess deswegen führen wollen.....

Das gleiche Argument wurde auch lange Zeit für Online-Tauschbörsen verwendet.... wer jetzt aber "exemplarisch" zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird, hat nicht allzuviel zu lachen oder möchtest Du das auch bestreiten Captain ?

Cheers
Break


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2004)

Ich bestreite überhaupt nichts , sondern versuche nur den exzessiven Gebrauch des 
Begriffs  Betrug einzudämmen,  ansonsten  ist die Diskussion für mich beendet.  

cp


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2004)

Kobayashi schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, sperren kann eine Festnetznummer nur ein Telco selbst, der diese verwaltet (T-Com, Arcor usw.). Die RegTP könnte ggf. eine Owi-Verfahren einleiten, durch das so eine Sperrung vorgeschrieben werden kann. Hierzu muss jedoch ein triftiger Grund vorliegen, an dem es mEn hier fehlt.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

aber nerven tut es schon ziemlich... passiert ja nicht nur einmal sondern gleich mehrfach an unterschiedlichen Tagen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten.

Die machen das ja maschinell und ich habe eigentlich keine Lust für die nächsten Jahre jeden Tag einen Anruf zu bekommen


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Ich bin selbst von dieser Nummer (+494082228270) bisher zwei mal angerufen worden. Normalerweise rufe ich "verpasste Anrufe" auch sofort zurück. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich natürlich auch über diese "Machenschaften" geärgert.  :evil: 
Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass solchen "Betrügern"  oder wie auch immer zu bezeichnenden Subjekten :roll: ganz schnell das Handwerk gelegt werden sollte. Wenn das Schule macht, ist mein Handy genauso schnell mit "SPAM" zugemüllt, wie mein e-Mail-Postfach.

Ich kann weiss Gott nicht verstehen, warum das hier einfach heruntergespielt wird...  :-?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Ich bekomme ebenfalls seit ein paar Tagen von exakt dieser Nummer anrufe. Beim ersten Mal hab ich (zum Glück) vergessen, zurückzurufen. Eben gerade lag das Handy direkt neben mir und da ich gemerkt habe, dass es nur ein Pinganruf war, bin ich mal auf die Suche gegangen und hab das Forum hier gefunden.

Was ich leider aus dieser Sache ziehe: Ich werde in Zukunft gar keine verpassten Anrufe mehr zurückrufen, wenn sie nicht auf meine Mailbox quatschen. Gleichzeitig werde ich in Zukunft nun immer auf eine Mailbox quatschen, anstatt dem angerufenen die Abfragekosten zu ersparen und darauf zu bauen, dass er mich auch so zurückruft.
Frechheit.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Oktober 2004)

Andi_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann weiss Gott nicht verstehen, warum das hier einfach heruntergespielt wird...  :-?


Und was stellst  du dir vor?  Protestdemo, Eingabe an den Bundeskanzler?  du selber hast es in der Hand 
dich bei RegTP bzw Telekom zu beschweren, das Forum  und die Betreiber sind keine  Hilfssheriffs oder Anwälte 
die die deine eigene Verantwortung abnehmen. Außerdem kann hier jeder anonym posten , was soll 
also deiner nach  Meinung mit anonymen  Meldungen aus dem I-Net geschehen? 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

es gibt ja glaube ich auch keine Möglichkeit sich gegen bekannte Rufnummern zu schützen, oder?

Also ne Art von Black-List von der man keine Anrufe annehmen möchte...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

hmm, wär toll, wenn die Handies in Zukufnt anzeigen würden, wie lange der Anrufer klingeln lassen hat...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*040 82228270 Abzocke?*

Meine Kleine ist durch die bloße Eingabe o.a. Nummer auf Euren Beitrag gestoßen
 und konnte so ihren Rückrufneigungen widerstehen.
Danke  
Wäre eigentlich auch ein Hinweis auf die potentielle Wirksamkeit einer gut gepflegten Blacklist.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Oktober 2004)

*Re: 040 82228270 Abzocke?*



			
				gastnew schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre eigentlich auch ein Hinweis auf die potentielle Wirksamkeit einer gut gepflegten Blacklist.


Eher Unwirksamkeit oder glaubst du, jeder der einen solchen Anruf bekommt, kuckt erst mal bei Google nach 
um dann den Link auf dieses  Forum zu bekommen? Blacklist dieser Art sind genau so wenig 
wirksam wie Blacklists bei TK-Anlagen als Schutz gegen Dialer. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...du selber hast es in der Hand
> dich bei RegTP bzw Telekom zu beschweren, das Forum  und die Betreiber sind keine  Hilfssheriffs oder Anwälte...



Tschuldigung, ich hatte das Forum hier als Anlaufpunkt für Computerbetrugs- und Dealergeschädigte angesehen und auf kompetente Hilfe oder zumindest gutgemeinte Ratschläge gehofft. 

Wie zum Beispiel sieht denn so eine Beschwerde bei der RegTP aus? Hat sowas schon mal einer gemacht? Wenn ja, mit welchem Erfolg?


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2004)

Andi_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie zum Beispiel sieht denn so eine Beschwerde bei der RegTP aus?





			
				www.regtp.de schrieb:
			
		

> Fragen zu Rufnummern richten Sie bitte an die Hotline der Rufnummernverwaltung. Sie erreichen diese unter dem bundesweiten Infotelefon 0 18 03 NUMMER bzw. 0 18 03 68 66 37* oder unter [email protected]
> 
> Bei Schwierigkeiten mit Ihren Telekommunikationsanbietern können Sie sich an den Verbraucherservice der Regulierungsbehörde wenden. Sie erreichen diesen von Mo - Fr von 9.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr unter dem bundesweiten Infotelefon 0 18 05 / 10 10 00*.



Am besten schriftlich an:


Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP)
Postfach 80 01, 53105 Bonn

Fax 02 28/14-88 72


----------



## galdikas (6 Oktober 2004)

Andi_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin selbst von dieser Nummer (+494082228270) bisher zwei mal angerufen worden.



Wenn es sich dabei um die Übermittlung unverlangter Werbung (z.B. für das Führen eines kostenpflichtigen Erotik-Gesprächs) handelt, und wenn Du vom Anrufer die Unterlassung dieser Werbeanrufe verlangen kannst, dann könntest Du von jedem an der Übermittlung mitwirkenden Telekommunikationsunternehmen Namen und Anschrift der an der Übermittlung Beteiligten verlangen (und ggf. einklagen), wenn Du versicherst, daß Du 1) diese Angaben zur Durchsetzung Deiner Ansprüche gegen den Anrufer benötigst ( nämlich Deines Anspruchs, von ihm die Einstellung seiner Werbeanrufe verlangen zu können) und 2) daß diese Daten anderweitig nicht zu beschaffen sind.
http://transpatent.com/gesetze/uklag.html#13a



> Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass solchen "Betrügern"  oder wie auch immer zu bezeichnenden Subjekten ganz schnell das Handwerk gelegt werden sollte.



Betrug im strafrechtlichen Sinne dürfte nicht vorliegen. Seit der Neufassung des Wettbewerbsrechts vom Juli 2004 können unlauter erlangte Gewinne abgeschöpft werden. Leider wurden die vorgeschlagenen Möglichkeiten zur Gewinnabschöpfung im Gesetzgebungsverfahren stark verwässert.

Soweit mit dem Anruf aber 1) vorsätzlich, 2)  unlauter (  = "Wettbewerbshandlungen, die geeignet sind, den Wettbewerb zum Nachteil der Mitbewerber, der Verbraucher oder der sonstigen Marktteilnehmer nicht nur unerheblich zu beeinträchtigen", § 3 UWG)  geworben und 3) hierdurch zu Lasten einer Vielzahl von Abnehmern einen Gewinn erzielt wird, dann kann derjenige auf  Herausgabe dieses Gewinns an den Bundeshaushalt verklagt werden.
http://transpatent.com/gesetze/uwg.html#10

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Info und die Links. Gleich morgen werde ich mal über die RegTP versuchen, den Verursacher dieser Anrufe herauszufinden. Kann ich das Ergebnis dann hier posten oder verstosse ich damit gegen irgendwelche Forumsregeln?

Ach ja! Bitte den Satz mit dem "Betrüger" nicht auf die Goldwaage legen. Das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint.   Captain Picard möge mir diesen Joke verzeihen.  :holy:


----------



## technofreak (6 Oktober 2004)

Andi_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Vi Kann ich das Ergebnis dann hier posten oder verstosse ich damit gegen irgendwelche Forumsregeln?


Persönliche Daten genannt dürfen nicht genannt werden : Name, Adresse Telefon/Faxnummer, E-mail-addi 
kurzum alles, was in den persönlichen Bereich geht.  Informationen ansonsten nur per PN, 
dazu müßtest du dich aber anmelden 

tf


----------



## Teleton (6 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe bei der Nummer grade mal angerufen, neben dem Unsinn mit der über 0190891307 abzurufenden angeblich eingegangenen Nachricht gibt es noch die Option Infos zum Betreiber abfragen. 
Angeblich handelt es sich um einen Service der Firma TCI näheres sei unter 01805008477 zu erfahren. Ist aber gelogen, dort meldet sich ein Band mit jemandem der weinerlich vorträgt er komme aus dem ehemaligen Jugoslavien und bereue alles. An der Stelle habe ich abgebrochen. Der Anruf zur 01805 (höchstens ne Minute) hat 0,79 Euro vom Handy aus gekostet.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*0180-5008477 Auch, dass tut weh!*

Billige Agitation: Milosevic unberechtigt angeklagt, Schröder & Co. sind an allem Schuld, blah blah, balla balla ...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 Oktober 2004)

*Re: 0180-5008477 Auch, dass tut weh!*

*@Milosevic*

Sehr einfühlsamer Name, übrigens!

Darauf einen Dujardin mit dem nächstbesten sniper ... oder gleich:  :bang:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Puh, da habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt:

Obwohl ich viele Leute aus Hamburg kenne, habe ich NICHT zurückgerufen und erstmal die Nummer bei google eingegeben - wo ich dann diesen Forumrhread gefunden habe....

Danke für die Tipps...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*auch betroffen*

wollte nur bemerken, dass ich auch jemand kenne, der von dieser nummer schon öfter angerufen wurde.
Egal ob das rechtlich gesehen jetzt Betrug oder unlauterer Wettbewerb ist, es ist ne Schweinerei und nervt. Ich denke wenn die Telekom genügend Beschwerden zu dieser Nummer bekommt wird auch was getan dagegen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2004)

*Re: auch betroffen*

Habe die Nummer auch in meinem Handfy gehabt, hab die einfach gelöscht und nix ist passiert. Hat auch kein Geld gekostet nur zwei Tasten gedrückt


----------

